# Red Bull Leipzig



## button (18 Sep. 2014)

Bin kein Fußballfan. Aber warum sind eigentlich alle gegen Re Bull Leipzig? Sogar die eigenen Fans. Ich würde mich freuen wenn der Verein meiner Stadt aufsteigt.


----------



## didi33 (18 Sep. 2014)

Welcher Verein? RB Leipzig ist ein Produkt.


----------



## Freibier (18 Sep. 2014)

Weil der H.Mateschitz (Red Bull Chef) z.B. selbst gesagt hat: das er das Projekt beendet hätte, wenn er letztes Jahr nicht die Lizenz für die 2. Liga bekommen hätte.
Daraus ist zu erkennen das RB Leipzig keine Herzensangelegenheit sondern ein reines Maketingprojekt ist. Wie alles bei RB.
RB hat auch schon 4 verschiedene Vereine (Österreich, Brasil, USA) die schon jetzt die Spieler untereinander tauschen.
Dazu geben die als 2.ligist für Spieler soviel Geld aus, das schon jetzt nur die Top 5 aus der 1. Liga mithalten können.
*&* das schlimmste ist, dass RB keine Mitglieder aufnimmt (würde ja die Macht verringern)
........

Das ist mir z.B. Hoffenheim (die ich nie kritisch gesehen habe) 1027 mal lieber.

Union Berlin Aktion gegen RB
Beim Heimspiel gegen RB Leipzig: Fans von Union Berlin planen Protest - Sport Fussball 2. Bundesliga


----------



## Sachse (18 Sep. 2014)

oh, die Unioner planen einen Protest, mimini, die sollen ihren Jungs anfeuern, der Start war ne Katastrophe, wenn das so weiter geht, spielen sie nächstens Jahr in der 3. Liga. Kann dieses Gejammer wegen RB net mehr hören, auf Spox geht das nur so ab. Nur wer das Gesöff trinkt, unterstützt, mehr nicht. Und das sind meist die Partygänger, die sich ihr Hirn mit Wodka-E wegkippen und keine Fussball-Fans sind. 

Außerdem: Buli ne Stunde weg von mir, was will ich mehr, vielleicht da mal ne Chance, meine Bayern live zu sehen :WOW:


----------



## Freibier (18 Sep. 2014)

Ich persönlich würde lieber mit Union in die 3 Liga gehen als ein Verein zu unterstützen wo allein H. Ma. das sagen hat.

Das der Trainer Wechsel suboptimal ist/war , ist ein anderes Thema. 
Aber Aktionen wie das Weihnachts singen. od. diese bei RB. , machen mich stolz Unioner zu sein.

10 mn. Stillschweigen find ich auch nicht optimal, aber lieber etwas planen als alles hinzunehmen. (Sind ja nicht in der Politik)

Ich denke spätestens wenn Adrien Newey die Spieler designt & alles abräumt sieht das auch der letzte negativ.
Leipzig gehört in die 1. Liga aber nicht so.


----------



## Sachse (18 Sep. 2014)

ich unterstützt diesen Verein auch nicht, aber find das Konzept von Rangnick gut, Hoffenheim 2.0 aber hier hat er das Sagen. Ein Gustavo Transfer damals hinter seinem Rücken wird hier net passieren, dafür hält sich Matschnig zu sehr zurück. Die spielen tollen Fussball, schau gern ihre Spiele im Fernsehen.

Bin bei Union net wirklich auf er Höhe, den Trainer-Wechsel fand ich sehr komisch, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken, das Fan-Sein der Unioner ist einsichartig, nur sollten sie bei allen Protest net vergessen, das nur ihre Mannschaft zählt und sorry, da kriegt sie sonntag wieder auf die Gusche, die sind einfach nur schlecht dieses Jahr und RB ist kein normaler Aufsteiger, die haben den 2. höchsten Etat und ne geile truppe am Start, das läuft einfach nur so. 

Man wird sich dran gewöhnen dürfen, das bald ein Finanzclub aus dem Osten in Liga 1 spielt und dann bin ich mal gespannt, was Matschnig springen lässt


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> ...Und das sind meist die Partygänger, die sich ihr Hirn mit Wodka-E wegkippen und keine Fussball-Fans sind...



Sorry Sachse aber das ist mal so ein Bullshit. :angry:

Außerdem sind doch die großen Vereine alle "Finanzclubs". Auch die aus dem Süden und Westen


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Sep. 2014)

Wer "echten" Fußball sehen will muss in den Amateurbereich denn dort ist noch "Liebe" zum Sport zu sehen!

Tut mir leid aber ich finde diese "Traditionsfans" lächerlich. Die haben kein Problem damit das mindestens die halbe Mannschaft aus aller Welt kommt und für ihrem Verein, den Fans und der Region außer Lippenbekenntnissen nichts übrig haben. Der gesamte Profifußball ist ein reines Geschäft wo es nur ums Geld geht! Oder glaubt Ihr das ein Bayern, BVB und wie sie alle heißen mit "Luft und Liebe" ihre Stars zu den Verein locken können. Was soll an deren Geld so viel anders oder gar besser sein als an den Millionen von RB Leipzig? Bei Wolfsburg und Leverkusen interessiert es auch keinen das da Weltunternehmen dahinterstehen! 
Außerdem finde ich es gut das RB keine Hooligans in den eigenen Reihen dulden will auch wenn da vor ein paar Wochen mal ein kleine Unterwanderung geplant war. Allein schon deswegen ist mir der Verein lieber als z.B. Dynamo Dresden oder die anderen Vereine die teils große Hooligan-Hohlkörper-Gruppierungen in den eigenen Fanreihen haben!

Ich gehe davon aus das Leipzig spätestens in der nächsten Saison aufsteigen wird und das wäre eine riesen Sache für Leipzig und die ganze Umgebung! 

P.S. Ob es diese Aufregung auch geben würde wenn dies RB Bonn, RB Kiel oder RB Trier wäre?


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

...mal eine Frage an die Fachleute hier:

War "RB Leipzig" früher "Lokomotive Leipzig" ??

Wenn ja, dann wurde ein Riesenfehler gemacht

"Lok Leipzig" war zu "DDR" Zeiten Europaweit bekannt, warum dann umbennen ??


----------



## Death Row (24 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> "Lok Leipzig" war zu "DDR" Zeiten Europaweit bekannt, warum dann umbennen ??



€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€²


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

Geld, Geld, Geld ist nicht alles...siehe Paderborn !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal eine Frage an die Fachleute hier:
> 
> War "RB Leipzig" früher "Lokomotive Leipzig" ??



*NEIN!*

RB Leipzig ist aus dem SSV Markranstädt entstanden den es jetzt aber auch wieder gibt. Man hat also deren Startrecht damals in einer unterklassigen Liga bekommen bzw. erkauft.

RB führte tatsächlich mal Gespräche mit dem Lokalrivalen von Lok nämlich FC Sachsen Leipzig. Dies scheiterte damals vor allem an den Fanprotesten. Nun ist dieser Verein seit einigen Jahren tot! 

Lok Leipzig gibt es übrigens immer noch. Sie spielen aktuell in der Oberliga Nordost (5.Liga)



Marco2 schrieb:


> Geld, Geld, Geld ist nicht alles...siehe Paderborn !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Geld setzt sich auf Dauer immer durch!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2014)

Geld setzt sich auf Dauer immer durch! 


...ist im richtigem Leben leider auch so !!!


----------



## Sachse (26 Sep. 2014)

sehr gute Erklärung Chamser81. :thumbup: 

Es war sogar mal angedacht, beide Leipziger Vereine zu fusionieren für das Projekt, aber da ging kein Weg ran, was ich aus gewissen Gründen sogar nachvollziehen konnte, darum der Umweg über den SSV Markranstädt und die beiden anderen Vereine gingen in der Folge endgültig den Bach runter. Von Sachsen Leipzig ist aber die Jugendabteilung dazugekommen, die wurde im Rahmen von deren letzten Insolvenz bei RB integriert.

P.S. fällt mir jetzt gerade auf: Der Verein heißt *R*asen*B*allsport Leipzig


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

und jetzt selke -.-


----------



## forsch (30 Nov. 2015)

Bei jedem Heimspiel haben Sie immernoch mehr gegnerische Fans als der FCB echte hat.


----------



## tommie3 (3 März 2016)

Die geben wenigstens Geld aus das sie haben,nicht wie so manch andere "Traditionsvereine".


----------



## maklps (8 März 2016)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Die geben wenigstens Geld aus das sie haben,nicht wie so manch andere "Traditionsvereine".



Und woher haben sie das Geld? Der Verein entstand aus dem SSV Markranstädt. Wäre Red Bull als Sponsor nicht, hätten die nicht die Kohle um auch nur einen einzigen Spieler zu finanzieren!


----------



## Chamser81 (9 März 2016)

maklps schrieb:


> Und woher haben sie das Geld? Der Verein entstand aus dem SSV Markranstädt. Wäre Red Bull als Sponsor nicht, hätten die nicht die Kohle um auch nur einen einzigen Spieler zu finanzieren!



Richtig aber DAS ist Profi-Fußball. Warum steht denn Bayern an der Spitze? Oder warum können die englischen Vereine mit Geld um sich werfen? Das sind die Millionen und Abermillionen von den Sponsoren und TV-Verträge (vor allem in England)! Doch nicht wegen den Kartenverkäufen an die Fans. Dieses Geld gleicht vielleicht die Unkosten für die modernen Stadien aus aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## kayhoenig (19 Nov. 2016)

jetzt erster in der bundesliga und nicht mehr bayernjäger sondern von bayern gejagt


----------



## achim0081500 (19 Nov. 2016)

na toll, jetzt muss ich auch noch Bayern-Fan werden


----------



## Celeblover1 (19 Nov. 2016)

Stimmt, RB Leipzig will ich am aller wenigsten da oben stehen sehen.


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2016)

Neue Besen kehren gut...


----------



## Death Row (20 Nov. 2016)

Jetzt wird es wenigstens wieder "spannender", kann ja auch eigentlich nur im Sinne der Liga sein. Ich hab aber das Gefühl, dass Leipzig sich nachher in den Top 5 platzieren wird.


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Nov. 2016)

Für Leipzig, Sachsen sowie dem gesamten Fußball-Osten ist das eine großartige Sache. Nur diese ach so tollen "Traditions-Fans" sind hier am meckern, ansonsten freuen sich alle darüber, darunter auch viele die sonst nicht so viel mit Fußball sympathisieren!

Sicher wird das Leipzig nicht bis zum Ende der Saison durchhalten aber wie es Death Row geschrieben hat, gehe ich auch davon aus, das am Ende ein Platz in einem europäischen Wettbewerb locker drin sein wird.


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2022)

*Deutscher Fussballmeister 2022/2023*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Deutscher Fussballmeister 2022/2023*
> 
> 
> ​



happy5happy5happy5


----------



## Kreator550 (20 Apr. 2022)

nix da, nächstes jahr ist dortmund dran.


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Apr. 2022)

RB die neue Nr 2


----------

